# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Καρτα sim

## fm344

εχω ενα κινιτο νοκια,στο οπιο ξαφνικα μου ενφανιζει την ενδειξη εισαγεται την καρτα sim.
εβγαλα κα8αρισα την καρτα,τιν υποδοχη ,αλλα τα ιδια.
δοκιμασα σε αλλο κινητο,τα ιδια.
φταει η καρτα?(ισος σε αλλο κινητο να μην δεχεται την καρτα αυτη)
φταει το κινητο?
τι γνωμες εχεται?

----------


## leosedf

Πιό μοντέλο είναι? Την βάση που πατάει η κάρτα την τσέκαρες? Αν φένεται εντάξει τότε θα πρέπει να πάμε πιό μέσα.

----------


## fm344

ολα εινια οκ.βαση,καρτα,κα8αριστικαν,αλλα το ιδιο μηνυμα δινει

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> ολα εινια οκ.βαση,καρτα,κα8αριστικαν,αλλα το ιδιο μηνυμα δινει



δοκιμασε την και σε αλλα κινητα γιατι αν δειχνει το ιδιο και στα αλλα φταει η sim!!

----------


## GeorgeVita

Μήπως απλά έχει λήξει/ακυρωθεί η κάρτα από τον πάροχο κινητής τηλεφωνίας;
Αν καλέσεις τον αριθμό της κάρτας τί μήνυμα λέει;
G

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Μήπως απλά έχει λήξει/ακυρωθεί η κάρτα από τον πάροχο κινητής τηλεφωνίας;
> Αν καλέσεις τον αριθμό της κάρτας τί μήνυμα λέει;
> G



αν εχει ακυρωθει λεει ανενεργη sim...

----------


## fm344

την εχω δοκιμασει και σε αλλο κινητο και εκει βγαζει ''το κινητο ειναι εκτοσ δικτυου''!σε αλλο κινητο ''εισαγετε καρτα sim''αν καλεσο τν αριθμο ,λεει πωε δεν ανταποκρινεται

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> την εχω δοκιμασει και σε αλλο κινητο και εκει βγαζει ''το κινητο ειναι εκτοσ δικτυου''!σε αλλο κινητο ''εισαγετε καρτα sim''αν καλεσο τν αριθμο ,λεει πωε δεν ανταποκρινεται



εχεις δηλωσει τα στοιχεια σου;

----------


## fm344

ναι τα εχω δηλωσει

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> ναι τα εχω δηλωσει



μαλλον εχει προβλημα η sim...αφου την εβαλες και σε αλλα κινητα...και δεν δουλεψε...τι sim ειναι vodafone cosmote wind;

----------


## fm344

> μαλλον εχει προβλημα η sim...αφου την εβαλες και σε αλλα κινητα...και δεν δουλεψε...τι sim ειναι vodafone cosmote wind;



 vodafone cyta.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> vodafone cyta.



πηγαινε στο καταστημα και πες τους να την κοιταξουν και αυτοι...και λογικα θα στην αλλαξουν...αν οντως εχει προβλημα...

----------


## grglaz

πας για αντικατασταση καρτας κατευθειαν.....

----------


## firewalker

Δέκα ευρό νομίζω κάνει μία νέα sim.

----------


## fm344

> Δέκα ευρό νομίζω κάνει μία νέα sim.



  μου την αντικατεστησαν δωρεαν την καρτα.το κινητο ειναι μομπα τωρα

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> μου την αντικατεστησαν δωρεαν την καρτα.το κινητο ειναι μομπα τωρα



αρα χαλασμενη sim!!!τι εβγαλες και στο τσαμπα...!!!

----------


## fm344

> αρα χαλασμενη sim!!!τι εβγαλες και στο τσαμπα...!!!



 καλημερα
οχι δεν ειχε χαλαση.
ειχε λυξη.δηλαδη,δεν ξερω για ελλαδα,αλλα εδω τισ πρωτες καρτες των κινητων,τις αλλαζουν με καινουργιες(γιατι γινεται αυτο δεν ξερω,οπιος ξερει αν το πει)και η αντικατασταση ειναι δωρεαν.
αν χαλαση η,χα8ει τοτες πληρωνεις 13 ευρω.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> καλημερα
> οχι δεν ειχε χαλαση.
> ειχε λυξη.δηλαδη,δεν ξερω για ελλαδα,αλλα εδω τισ πρωτες καρτες των κινητων,τις αλλαζουν με καινουργιες(γιατι γινεται αυτο δεν ξερω,οπιος ξερει αν το πει)και η αντικατασταση ειναι δωρεαν.
> αν χαλαση η,χα8ει τοτες πληρωνεις 13 ευρω.



 πρωτη φορα το ακουω εμας με καθε ανανεωση κερδιζει 1 χρονο ζωης επιπλεον αν δεν κανω λαθος...

----------

